
Apple Cancels Some Arcade Games in Strategy Shift to Keep Subscribers - blinding-streak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-30/apple-cancels-arcade-games-in-strategy-shift-to-keep-subscribers
======
cable2600
Paywalled:

[https://archive.is/zm0Th](https://archive.is/zm0Th)

